# Sick of the bucket and sled - need ideas



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Guys, I am sick of humping the bucket and/or sled around. I need something that can haul 2-3 rods, a skimmer, and a few small extra items. I would prefer something I can strap to my back. I found some packs on Cabelas site, but they are all designed for the shorter ice rods, not the 4 1/2 - 5 ft rods I use. There has to be something out there to eliminate the bucket. Any recommendations? 

Chris


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Put backpack straps on a bucket? ....just an idea. Not a very good one at that.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Get an old military backpack frame with straps. Take 2 milk crates, cut the bottom out of one, hose clamp the one with no bottom on top to the other, hose clamp both to the frame. You can zip tie rod holders on both sides of the outside. If you put it together right, the crates will set flat on the ice. On the top rear rail of the top crate, affix a seat that will swing over the top and rest there while needed then swing down and hang straight down off the back. I use one without the seat as a trapping basket, weighs next to nothing.


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

How about a framed backpack? I had one a while back when I use to take camping trips in Canada, and those things held a lot.

















The external framed backpack would probably work better than the internal ones.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

I like your idea birdhuntr1 everything easy to get at, with a seat, great idea.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks. Best part is it won't tip when set down, its all plastic(or whatever those crates are), and won't soak up water like a backpack. And we all know that you'll encounter slush at some time. Pretty inexpensive too. I've never figured out how to post a pic, but I think it's easy enough to envision.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

My father sets out with his Cabelas Polar Creel, with a self made attachment (velcro sewed to side) that holds 4 rods. He uses the 4-5 foot hand made rods. He grabs that bag, hangs his Vex on his auger, and hits the ice. Fish and skimmer fits inside of creel, zipper pocket for lures, weights and bait.

Polar creel holds pretty close to a limit of fish. Unfortunately, he usually has it half full by the time I notice he is catching fish.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

why are you using 5 ft rods to ice fish? are you using slammer tip ups or something?


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they use the long rods so they can stand and keep their rod tip close to the hole. Haven't seen a whole lot of people usein em but they usually move a lot and stand instead of sitting or kneeling on the ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

kcud rellik said:


> I'm pretty sure they use the long rods so they can stand and keep their rod tip close to the hole. Haven't seen a whole lot of people usein em but they usually move a lot and stand instead of sitting or kneeling on the ice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Dave


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

clam makes one that my buddy uses kinda looks like a backpack but it is a rod holder. it has a chair attached but it is cool.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Ice-Angler-Pack-Stool/product/10210530/-1630532

seems like you could modify this one to hold your longer rods.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> why are you using 5 ft rods to ice fish?
> 
> you're kidding right?
> FOR GILLS I'd never use anything shorter than a 5 ft rod . never used a reel . most people around here fish this way.
> ...


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

the rope is a good idea,

I also use about a 4 foot custom rod for gills if im not in a shanty, works good IMO, alot more action


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Clam makes a gear bag that may work for you.










Here's the link

http://www.clamcorp.com/Accessories/TackleStorage/GearStorageFlasherBag/tabid/502/Default.aspx


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I think it is a "West Side" thing. Growing up, I always used a long rod. Much more sensitive, no bobbber, just tight lining. Set your depth, work the column. Quick and easy. 
We used to get fly rod blanks and just use the top end - could pick them up at Cabelas in the bargin cave for less than $5.00. 
We never fished in a shanty...just carried a bucket to carry your grear in.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll post a pic of my old set up I used a couple years ago, think you'll like it, my rod bag is for rods 34" and shorter but I think I can come up with something fairly inexpensive for ya. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

This is a Molle backpack and attached to the backside of the pack is a folding stool that is held in place by 4 straps. Inside the bag is my FL-20, a skimmer, jigs, extra socks and hats and Meijer bags. On the side you notice a Meijer bag, that is to simulate a limit of panfish which attaches to the side of the pack as well. On the other side is a cheapy flashlight I used to see my way and signal in the dark. Leaning against the wall is an adjustable vellum tube that stretches to 5', this would work great for holding your longer rods, you would most likely have them in there upside down with the _reels hanging out_, gimme a break here, rod storage for a 5' ice rod is not an easy task.:lol: I used that setup for a couple years but have a Ready Rig ice bag that wraps around my body, basically the only thing I carried was a spud and auger.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Check this out: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...100000000_100016000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL Stool, backpack, and rod case all in 1... Not too bad of a price either


----------



## bigred14 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the bass pro stool/pack/rod case combo, the rod case has a double zipper, you could let the rod hang out and just zip each side to it. Just sucks having 2 feet of rod stickin out over your head like an antenna, maybe you could pick up a ball game...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

